# What muscles to work together with Gopro's workouts?



## kal525 (Sep 2, 2003)

I recently decided that I would give Gopro's workouts a shot and see what kind of results I get, however, I'm finding that a lot of the exercises heavily involve two muscle groups instead of just one and then a secondary supporting muscle group.  For example, doing dips will work both the chest and triceps extensively and doing weighted chinups will work the back and biceps extensively.  

I'm not used to doing exercises like this that hit more than one muscle group, so I'm not sure what I should work together.  

Traditionally I've always done back/bis  chest/tris  shoulders/abs and then legs.  Then I switched it up and did Chest/shoulders back/abs bis/tris  legs.

I've also read somewhere about working muscles that push together and muslces that pull together, not sure if this theory is sound though.

So what would be the best setup If i plan to workout about 4 or 5 times a week?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

1st off I don't know of very many excercises that only work one muscle group at a time.   any chest movement involes the triceps and even the deltoids.   Back involves biceps and traps.  Deadlifts which are usually placed in the back category is a full body excercise hitting just about everything.  Squats involve back, abs, neck and shoulders.   Very few major movements isolate a single muscle group.  I can only think of isolation curling movements for example  (preacher benche,concentration curls)  calf raises (standing seated)  forearm curls.  and things of that nature.
Now to your question: 

I don't care what anyone else says to this post but I'm gonna tell you the way it is.   It is a personnel preferance.  Everyone responds differently so you need to find what feels best for you.  

You said  "Traditionally I've always done back/bis (muscles that pull together)    chest/tris shoulders  (muscles that push together)  legs."    Well this is the "theory that you read about and you've been doing it.   If your finding your having symptoms of overtraining doing it this way then change it to a push pull workout.      Chest / Back  ; Legs;  bis/Tris; shoulders


----------

